

Evony, US games company, sues British blogger in Australia - davecardwell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/dec/11/evony-sues-british-blogger

======
pg
I'd never heard of this company before, but this alone makes them seem pretty
contemptible.

~~~
apu
This is the same company that 'discovered' the power of sex in advertising:
[http://contexts.org/socimages/2009/07/14/evolution-of-
evony-...](http://contexts.org/socimages/2009/07/14/evolution-of-evony-video-
game-ads/)

~~~
gojomo
It seems Evony had the perseverance to follow their A/B testing all the way to
size D.

Perhaps they're also A/B testing legal jurisdictions, and the algorithm was
seeded with 'Australia'.

------
weavejester
Given the shocking state of British libel laws, I wonder why Evony decided to
file suit in an Australian court. Are Australian libel laws even more stacked
in favour of the plaintiff than here in the UK?

~~~
gamble
Australia's libel laws are similar, but not quite so terrible. I'm tempted to
say that they'd have filed in Britain if he wasn't British. If the goal is to
intimidate him with bankruptcy, a country on the opposite side of the world is
a better fit than one whose courts he could easily attend.

Yet another reason not to play Evony... as if one was needed.

------
zandorg
Wow, Bruce Everiss! I remember him from the days when I read computer
magazines in the 80s (and 90s :-(

------
rgrieselhuber
Couldn't he just ignore the suit as long as he's willing to never go to
Australia again?

------
JeffL
I'm surprised it's possible to libel Evony. I think their own ads do a
sufficient job.

------
zandorg
To paraphrase their quote re: Impossible Mission - "Play a while - play
forever!"

